# I couldn't wait first cook on the RK



## wittdog (May 4, 2007)

Well I couldnâ€™t wait till tomorrowâ€¦I had to fire the Muthership up tonightâ€¦did a few NY strips hit with a little Worcy and some seasonal salt, some stuffed tomatoes and some garlic breadâ€¦.Overall I was really happy with the RK and the amount of roomâ€¦.Tomorrow itâ€™s a couple of chickens and some corn and I think I may finish the ribs â€œBuffalo styleâ€


----------



## Cliff H. (May 4, 2007)

Now look what you did, you went and got your grates all dirty.   

Those grates look like they are made from 1/4" material in the pic.


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Now look what you did, you went and got your grates all dirty.
> 
> Those grates look like they are made from 1/4" material in the pic.


Yeah those are some heavy duty grates...might have to do something about the charcoal grate....I like to use lump and some of the small pieces fall right thru...


----------



## Diva Q (May 4, 2007)

congrats on the first cook!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 5, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What size is the charcoal grate on Tiny ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 5, 2007)

Dave: Can't you get the guys at work hook you up with a nice circle of expanded metal to fit in the bottom of that bad boy? Heck you feed them enough.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Captain Morgan (May 5, 2007)

Witt, one solution would be to order another charcoal grate and put
it over the grate you have, but with the grates running perpedicular.
That works in my wsm for lump.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Witt, one solution would be to order another charcoal grate and put
> it over the grate you have, but with the grates running perpedicular.
> That works in my wsm for lump.


I think I'm just going to get a smaller grate like for the OTG and use that like you suggested...the RK charcoal grate has a triangular support bar in the middle....


----------



## cleglue (May 5, 2007)

Looking good.  What a monster!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 5, 2007)

You're the man Dave.  Congratulations on the ranch king.  Looks like one hell of a grill.  I love the pics of the kids lying on the grill with apples in their mouths, classic!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 5, 2007)

That look fine Dave. Cool grill too, you got a recipe for them mators?
Also did the DVD I sent play OK?


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> That look fine Dave. Cool grill too, you got a recipe for them mators?
> Also did the DVD I sent play OK?


Yeah bond the DVD played great...I've been kind of busy but have been watching a least one "eposide" a day...the wife and kids are loving it as well....
As for the tamaters it was one of those chuck and dump recipes....
With a melon baler remove the stem and scoop out the seeds and other stuff…making sure not to break the tomato…
Then in a bowl combine
Chopped artichoke hears
Chopped Fire Roasted Red peppers
Mozzarella Cheese
Parmagina Cheese
Some bread crumbs
Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, some Italian seasonings (Oregano, Basil, and such) and some Black Pepper
Mix it all by hand there should be enough liquid in the chopped artichoke hearts and fire roasted peppers to bind it together…if not add a little oil or some milk….
Then stuff the tomatoes with the filling and put on a grill medium to low heat for 20 min…can’t get them to near the real heat or the tomatoes will split…..If desired top with some more cheese. Be careful removing them from the grill cus they is mushy and will split…


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 5, 2007)

Consarnit! It appears like I done missed out on another free DVD offer!


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Consarnit! It appears like I done missed out on another free DVD offer!


yeah you are missing out..there is some good stuff on that dvd...


----------

